# Key West 5/13- 5/15



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I fished KW last week , 
last time with Capt. Paul D'antoni , he leaving end of June to pursue
new life in California . I had tough luck , went one for 7 , 
lost fish almost every way I can think of , busted hook , 
bouy wrapped , cut off by a line from another boat, pulled hooks, 
and broken leaders. 
We spent a lot of time on the wrecks , Permit and black grouper.
I even caught a baby goliath.

Permit may be my new favorite fish , a lot easier on an old man , 








[/URL][/IMG]

good luck

MO


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fantastic fish! Nicely done! The Fla Keys is a magical place.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Where else can you catch permit with sight of the dock ?

MO


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That's awesome. Glad someone posted up something from the Keys. I have a bucket list fishing trip, I want to go after trout and redfish in The Keys. Any info on guides and best time of year would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Trout and redfish are rare in the keys , you need to go much further north. 

IMHO the best trout and redfish waters in the world are between Venice and Delacroix 
LA,

Good luck

Mo


----------

